

Show HN: My first startup - full-site automated frontend web testing service - webignition
http://simplytestable.com/

======
sdoering
Tested it, aborted test after more than 1 minute waiting, with the status
queued. Should maybe tell me, how many tests are in line before me and how
long (estimated) I would have to wait.

~~~
webignition
Thanks, that's a very good point.

It should be the case that individual test tasks are selected to be assigned
to workers from every site-wide test that has not yet finished regardless of
when the test was started - think equal priority packet switching for an
analog.

Clearly this is not working as well as it should!

I have some refinements planned, I'll look to getting them in place as soon as
I can.

